# Neutralleiterverlegung im Schaltschrank



## Penery (29 Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen !

mich plagt da eine Frage..
Wenn man einen Schaltschrank mit z.B. 25mm² einspeist und dann von der Einspeiseklemmleiste zu diversen Verbrauchern muss, wie Netzteil, Lüfter, etc..
Wie würdet ihr die Querrschnittsverjüngung angehen ?
Von der 25mm² Klemme runter auf 2,5mm² Klemmen mit Vorsicherung oder ähnliches ?
Was sieht die VDE da vor ?

vielen Dank im vorraus
mit freundlichem Gruß !


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juli 2014)

direkt auf Schiene ... mach ich schon immer so


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2014)

@4L,
wenn man sich deine Skizze anschaut, machst du Angaben, welcher Querschnitt, 
als Zuleitung zur Maschine gelegt werden soll?


----------



## Penery (29 Juli 2014)

ok, darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ist es zulässig ?
Denn mir kam der Gedanke eines Fehlerfalls wie folgt, wir haben eine unsymmetrische Belastung der Phasen und somit wird der Neutralleiter belastet und somit könnte ein höherer Strom als zulässig über ein z.B. 1,5mm² fliessen oder habe ich da einen dreher in meinem Gedanken ?


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2014)

Neutralleiter absichern? Geht gar nicht!
Intern mußt Du die Neutralleiter so auslegen, daß sie durch den Leitungsschutz in der zugehörigen Phase mitgeschützt werden (Bsp: Leitungsschutzschalter 10A für Steuertrafo -> 1,5mm² für den zugehörigen Neutralleiter).
Ansonsten ist das , was 4L da aufzeigt, die gängige Praxis: Ankommenden N auf N-Schiene und von dort verteilen. Achtung: Per Definition gilt der Neutralleiter als aktiver Leiter, daher ist für die N-Schiene auch ein Berührungsschutz notwendig!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @4L,
> wenn man sich deine Skizze anschaut, machst du Angaben, welcher Querschnitt,
> als Zuleitung zur Maschine gelegt werden soll?



ich bin auf Betreiberseite. ich dokumentiere, welche Zuleitung verlegt ist.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Juli 2014)

> Achtung: Per Definition gilt der Neutralleiter als aktiver Leiter, daher ist für die N-Schiene auch ein Berührungsschutz notwendig!



Hab ich so in Deutschland noch nicht gesehen. heißt das nicht auch das man der Nullleiter mit abschaltet so wie ich es von den Niederlanden kenn ?. Da werden die Null schienen wirklich abgedeckt und geschaltet.

Sonnst kenn ich es in Deutschland wie 4L es sagt.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin auf Betreiberseite. ich dokumentiere, welche Zuleitung verlegt ist.



achso, ich dachte du würdest das den Kunden vorgeben,
da kann man übel auf die schnauze fallen.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juli 2014)

knabi schrieb:


> Neutralleiter absichern? Geht gar nicht!



...weil es gefährlich ist.

Stichwort: freier Sternpunkt -> Überspannungsschäden

aktuelle Normlage: der Neutralleiter muss nicht geschaltet werden ABER wenn er geschaltet wird, dann nur zwangsgeführt mit allen aktiven Leitern


----------



## Penery (29 Juli 2014)

Ok, also wenn Neutralleiter absichern dann nur in Kombination mit den anderen Phasen über einen gemeinsamen Automaten ?
Aber wenn das mit den N-Schienen so praktiziert wird, ist das Super !
Habt ihr da einen vorzugsherrsteller für solch eine Schiene mit Abdeckung ?


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2014)

Nein, Neutralleiter nicht *mit absichern*. Wenn, dann wird er *mitgeschaltet*. Und zwar zwangsgeführt, wie 4L schon geschrieben hat, z.B. mit LS-Schaltern: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b5/Catalog/Product/5SY4510-6 oder https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b5/Catalog/Search?searchTerm=5sy4616-6.
Für kleinere Schränke könnte das hier eine gute Neutralleiter-Verteiler Lösung sein:








Verteilerblock für Mehrfachabgänge, HAGER KJ02B, KJ02A oder KJ02C - je nachdem, welcher Zuleitungsquerschnitt vorliegt...


ansonsten baut jeder Schaltschrankhersteller N-Schienen selber aus Flachkupfer.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (29 Juli 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hab ich so in Deutschland noch nicht gesehen. heißt das nicht auch das man der Nullleiter mit abschaltet so wie ich es von den Niederlanden kenn ?. Da werden die Null schienen wirklich abgedeckt und geschaltet.
> 
> Sonnst kenn ich es in Deutschland wie 4L es sagt.
> 
> Bram



Ja, das stimmt schon, dieser Punkt (Berührungsschutz Neutralleiterschiene) wird oft ignoriert. In der Norm steht's aber so drin, und daß eine Abdeckung der N-Schiene Sinn macht, wird einem spätestens klar, wenn man bedenkt, was eine Unterbrechung des N-Leiters  in der Zuleitung für das Potential der N-Schiene bedeuten würde...


----------



## Markus020 (29 Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach hast du da einen kleinen dreher in deinen Gedanken. 
Wenn du eine unsymmetrische (Ohmsche) Belastung der Phasen hast, kann der Strom über den Neutralleiter nicht größer werden als der größte Strom über eine Phase. Wenn du die Phasen mit 10A abgesichert hast, kann daher nie ein größerer Strom als 10A über den Neutralleiter fließen. 
Anders kann dies aussehen wenn viel Elektronik im Spiel ist. 

Infos dazu auch unter: http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?Idc...aveAs=1&Rendition=Primary&&dDocName=CT_205256

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur vierlagig und knabi anschliessen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------

